
How Do Devices Provide Haptic Feedback? - jakerockland
https://blog.somaticlabs.io/how-devices-provide-haptic-feedback/
======
mark_l_watson
At SAIC, on a project that produced two full VR scale race car prototypes,
part of my responsibilities was motion control and managing the steering
wheel.

I had taken a three day racing class taught at Laguna Seca and one of the
experiences with a real race car is the feedback on the steering wheel:
chattering when one tire goes of the track to the warning string, the
smoothness when a car goes into a spin, and increased tension on turns. I had
full control over the steering wheel because in addition to it being an input
device, it also had a precision servo motor that I could control to get these
effects. Awesome experience, if I do say so myself.

------
choward
More importantly, why do Android devices insist on providing haptic feedback
by default? It annoys the crap out of me. It's the first thing I disable when
I get new Android.

------
maneesh
all of these features are available already in the programmable haptics of
pavlok ([http://buy.pavlok.com](http://buy.pavlok.com))

~~~
50CNT
The feature being haptic feedback? Or strong redundancy using 4 different
technologies for the same job? Why does a bluetooth enabled joybuzzer even
need 4 different kinds of haptic feedback?

